#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Carnavalswagen en belachelijke vermogens

## Rieske

Ja hoor, de belachelijke aanvragen voor carnaval komen alweer binnen !

_hallo, ik wil u vragen voor wat informatie over u geluid,_
_wat raad u ons aan. we willen minimaal 20kw aan geluid het is voor op een carnavals wagen 
wat zou ons dit kosten ?

_Kom maar op met jullie aanvragen  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Dat wordt een serieuze wagen... om over het aggregaat nog maar te zwijgen :P

----------


## speakertech

Komt vanzelf een limiet op. Live dweilorkerstjes willen niet meer spelen, als ze voor of achter zo'n geluidsmastodont lopen. Ook organisaties zijn er niet blij mee, dat het geluid vier of vijf praalwagens ervoor en erna te horen is. Als ze zelf niet wat inhouden, krijg je wel een norm, 85dB/spl/1m of zoiets.

Speakertech

----------


## goldsound

De vraag die ook regelmatig komt: Gaat jullie set harder dan die van X

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

eeuwige gezeik over die k*t carnaval... pak gewoon weer ouderwets een paar stevige 15inch toppen en dat gaat vooral naast de wagen hard zat.
de hele stad hoeft jou wagen toch niet te horen?

----------


## renevanh

Volgens mij wordt het tijd dat er vanuit onze branche een stevige lobby opgezet wordt.
Dan doen we dan vanuit het motto 'gehoorschade voorkomen' en we streven naar het niet langer toestaan van allerlei sets bij carnavalswagens (maar ook andere gelegenheden) zonder dat een gespecialiseerd bedrijf hierin betrokken en verantwoordelijk is voor het geluid en de geluidsbeheersing.

Een bedrijf wat zich ook echt als bedrijf profileert in de geluidsbranche (dus: KvK met bedrijfsspecificatie) zou dan voldoen.

Geen enorme pokkeherrie meer op die wagens, mensen die weten hoe ze met geluid om moeten gaan en hoe het te beheersen valt en een verplichting dus goed geluid of geen geluid.

Als het kan met keurmerken als 'oorveilig', dan kan dit ook.

----------


## NesCio01

Sja Rene,

Ben het wel helemaal met je eens, wat betreft de branche,
maar ik wil de verantwoording toch liever bij de 'vervuiler' 
leggen, i.c. de huurder.

Als een huurder enkel huurt, zonder opgaaf van redenen en
een  0,05 per watt neertelt, dan gaat het voor velen van ons
toch wel om serieus geld (bij 20.000 watt)

en als het om  gaat, dan wordt er ook niet meer gevoetbald.......

grtz

ps. wil je geld verdienen rond carnaval?
oordopjes verkopen vanaf een wagen of 20 voor die met de
20 kw geluud?

----------


## BJD

1 dopje per kW?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## knorrepot

Bij ons hier in Groenlo, hangt er een limit aan het geluidsvollume. De optocht komt door de hoofdstraat, een straat die vrij smal is, met veel winkelruiten/glas. 

Hierop hangt een geluidslimit van 90 (of 95) db op de gevel. Maar ik dacht 90. Hier word steekproefgewijs op gecontroleerd en boetes op uitgedeeld bij overtreding. 

Het geen wat er nu gebeurd, is Array of LongThorrow toppen hoog boven op de wagen.. (Hier zijn de MTL4 toppen weer prima geschikt voor) 
Dit is dat wel weer jammer. Maar er word iig flink op gecontroleerd. Op de keur avond word er door de optocht comissie ook op gewezen. 

Het naburige dorp, is echter precies het tegenover gestelde! Daar word niet gecontroleerd, geen limit, en bij de keur avond is de reactie van de optochcomissie ''laat maar horen wat je hebt''  :Confused:

----------


## timedriver

Kan iemand mij, als Noorderling, uitleggen, waarom er steeds meer vermogen op die wagens komt te staan? Wat is daar het praktisch nut van...of ontbreekt dat gewoon en is het meer een kwestie van "wie heeft de grootste"?

----------


## knorrepot

Nou ik denk dat het laatste antwoord dichter in de richting van de werkelijkheid komt!
Volgensmij is het voorral voor de jeugd het crieeren / na bootsen van een ''rijdende disco'' of gewoon de kick

----------


## showband

van carnaval lijkt het een soort boomcar meeting te gaan worden.... (Zeg ik als noorderling)

----------


## Hansound

Als er nou niet al te beste sets op die carnavalswagens worden gezet, dan lijkt het in elk geval lekker hard...
Wat veel carnavalhuurders niet begrijpen is dat goede schone systemen helemaal niet zo hard lijken....ook al is het 10 of 20 kw

Dus zorg voor een stapel oud hout die je elk jaar weer kunt verhuren,

----------


## knorrepot

@Hansound

En dat is nou precies de reden dat de oude eliminator kasten van EV zo gewild zijn met carnaval! Lijkt lekker groot en word aangestuurd met 2x 600 watt (haha) Maar alle 3 sets zijn nu al verhuurd voor carnaval! Zo komt het oude hout ook nog eens uit de kast bij ons  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaar dat er bij de wagens met de eliminator sets ook vaker geklaagd word dat het zachter moet dan 10 wagens verder naar achter met een setje DAP LT-212 en dubbel 18'' subs er onder!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rolandino

DAt geeft al aan dat die DAP set mss beter klinkt dan de Eliminator set van EV. Je geeft zelf al aan dat je met 2x 600W meer herrie maakt als een andere set die meer versterker vermogen heeft.

Die DAP PRo sets klinken echt niet slecht in verhouding een Budget serie van een Amerk.

Herrie kun je niet vergelijken een normale sound

Ik wijs alle aanvragen door naar collega bedrijven met carnaval.

Bij mij gaat nog geen DAP speakertje op een wagen. Als kost de kast 100 euro en levert het mij dubbel op ik doe er niet aan mee.

Je hebt 90% alleen maar ellende met dit soort klussen, er wordt asociaal met de spullen om gegaan ( met uitzonderingen daargelaten )

----------


## Hansound

Ik doe er inderdaad ook niet meer aan mee,
Alles maar dan ook alles kan stuk.... en dat gebeurt nou net tijdens die dagen van het jaar...

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> van carnaval lijkt het een soort boomcar meeting te gaan worden.... (Zeg ik als noorderling)



jammer dat hier ook weer zo op gereageert moet worden...
ook hier ligt het probleem ergens anders dan wat jij nu aankaart...
denk jij om wat voor reden dan ook dat deze auto die jij nu suggereert ook maar ooit voor overlast zorgt???

die auto zal waarschijnlijk nog nooit een km op openbaar asfalt gereden hebben...
het zijn de jongens uit de buurt die met zoveel mogelijk herrie door de straat rijden.

jammer dat er weer zo'n fijne vergelijking word gemaakt...

----------


## knorrepot

Even terug komende op de boven genoemde uitspraken van 90% ellende. Dat valt nog best mee!
We hebben al minstens 10 jaar (als het niet meer is) op gemiddeld 15 wagens in verschillende optochten geluid draaien, dat gaat van 2 simpele topjes tot een MTL4 set. Nog weigen trammeland mee gehad eerlijk gezegd.. Het geen dat nog een graadje erger is, is de kermis optocht in Vragender! 

Tot op heden ook nog weinig trammeland gehad, op een paar keer toe een uitvallende MA5000 op de subs van een MTL4. Maar de reden hiervan is ook bekend  :Wink: 
Mijn (onze) ervaring is dat het met carnaval best mee valt. Als je de jongens maar een instructie geeft en ze zorgen dat ze een fatsoenlijke stroomvoorziening hebben! Daar ontbreekt het nog vaak aan.

En ja.. het komt wel eens terug onder de confettie.. naja dat gaat er ook wel weer af.. Dat is ook de reden dat het ''goede'' grij niet in een optoch mee draait. Dit staat immers in de cafe's, zalen hier in het dorp! M.a.w. tijdens de carnavals periode is het vrij gemakkelijk om even met een bezem door de hallen te gaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

dan moeten jullie even uitleggen waarom er dan zoveel geluid op een wagen gezet moet worden ?

Voor evenementen geld een regel in een woonwijk en dat is tussen de 75 en 90db ( gemeente verschillend ) vanaf 1m van de gevel.

Ik ben van mening dat er strenger en dan zeg ik veel strenger moet worden gecontroleerd. Bij constatering wagen eruit en de vereniging boete geven en een algemeen verbod voor X-aantal jaar deelname.

Het heeft totaal geen  nut om zoveel vermogen te gebruiken op zo een wagen.

Tegenwoordig zie je steeds meer wagens zonder kwaliteit met alleen maar dronken boeren op een platte kar met balonnen en een grote geluids-installatie.

En juist door deze jongens ( die zich nog vereniging noemen ook ) wordt de carnavals sfeer totaal verpest.

----------


## Lars1986

Hallo, ik heb even deze discussie gevolgd. Ik lees veel over te harde muziek. 
Wij zijn een carnavalsgroep en willen dit jaar een eigen geluidsset aanschaffen. De reden dat we willen kopen is, omdat we door het jaar ook vaker een geluidsset gebruiken en de komende 10 jaar zeker nog optochten zullen lopen.
Zelf dachten we aan 2 topkasten en 2 subkasten. Maar wat zouden jullie adviseren om te nemen? Aangezien wij geen groep zijn die asociale muziek willen draaien en ik lees hier dat jullie ervaring hebben met geluidssets in optochten.
Wij hoeven geen boomingcar carnvalswagen, maar er moet natuurlijk wel genoeg geluid uit komen.  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Sub/top setje achterop de wagen voor de loopgroep werkt prima.
Goed geluid kost je wat geld, maar er zijn tientallen merken te bedenken. 
HK Pro, 4-acoustic, EV, JBL, DAP Pro (of DAP Soundmate achtige setjes).

----------


## Lars1986

Hoeveel versta je onder wat geld? Ik schat dat wij een budget hebben van 2000. Mijn vraag is dan is dit voldoende geld voor een geluidsset op een carnavalswagen?
Van het merk DAP audio heb ik gehoord en gelezen dat dit niet zo een lange levensduur heeft? Dus dat geniet dan niet onze voorkeur.

----------


## soundsystem

Zelfs al wil je DAP pro kopen (hiermee wordt meestal de X-reeks of touring bedoeld) dan kom je zelfs met je budget van 2000€ niet toe.
Enige wat enigszins mogelijk is zijn een aantal lowbudget dap kasten te kopen, bv K115, verspreid over de wagen opgesteld, eventueel achteraan aangevuld met enkele subs. Tel hierbij enkele versterkers en je budget is op.

Als je geen DAP wil zul je een veelvoud van je budget moeten neerleggen. Het is net zoals naar de garage gaan en een nieuwe ford mondeo willen kopen met het budget van een ford fiesta...

----------


## Timo Beckman

Hint tik onder search carnaval in en ga lezen . Het toppic komt elk jaar rond deze tijd weer terug dus er zijn nogal wat toppics te vinden .
Ook budget vs qualiteit van de aan te schaffen spullen zijn een legio aan topics over .
Het begint een beetje te vervelen zo onderhand . Misschien een speciale afdeling carnaval opstarten op dit forum zodat alle feest varkens daar hun info kunnen ophalen

----------


## e-sonic

Heeft dan ook al niks met live te maken, wel met leven (in de brouwerij)

----------


## Timo Beckman

vooral in de brouwerij ja :Embarrassment:

----------


## daviddewaard

> Hint tik onder search carnaval in en ga lezen . Het toppic komt elk jaar rond deze tijd weer terug dus er zijn nogal wat toppics te vinden .
> Ook budget vs qualiteit van de aan te schaffen spullen zijn een legio aan topics over .
> Het begint een beetje te vervelen zo onderhand . Misschien een speciale afdeling carnaval opstarten op dit forum zodat alle feest varkens daar hun info kunnen ophalen



+1 verbannen naar een apart forum onderdeel net als de diksoboeren en lichtnichten
dat gezeug over die carnavalswagen en hoeveel wat je er nou op moet zetten ben ik een beetje meer dan zat

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

David, wat houd je tegen om dan gewoon niet verder te lezen en naar het volgende topic te gaan?  :Cool: 
En volgens mij hadden we al een ergernissen topic...


Het leven kan _soms_ toch zo eenvoudig zijn hè...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Gast1401081

> +1 verbannen naar



+1 kudos  /...

----------


## knorrepot

Kijk eens naar een DAP X-12T met een X-15B of X-15HL er onder. Kan evt nog passief aangestuurd worden door een P2000(bijv.) door het filter in de subs. Spaar even, koop er later een processor + een extra amp (P1600 bijv.) bij en stuur je set actief aan. Wil je nog verder uitbreiden, koop er lekker 2 subs bij. Een X-12T kan 2 15'' subs prima bij houden! De kwaltiteit is meer dan voldoende voor carnaval. 

Je zou de set zelfs nog voor eigen feestjes etc kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## Rieske

Hey, ik heb dit topic niet gestart om te lullen over DAP setjes maar over de associale teringtakkeherrie op carnavalswagens. Waarom dwalen topics hier altijd af naar irrelevante bijzaken  :Confused:  Blijf aub bij het onderwerp en start anders zelf een topic.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hey, ik heb dit topic niet gestart om te lullen over DAP setjes maar over de associale teringtakkeherrie op carnavalswagens.



Volgens mij lopen er hier ook al diverse topics over....
Maar los daarvan zegt vermogen nog steeds weinig over het volume, een setje van 20 kW produceert, bij een gelijk rendement, slechts 10 dB meer dan een setje van 2 kW.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Hey, ik heb dit topic niet gestart om te lullen ...... carnavalswagens.



ik wil een automatisch filter op carnavalswagen, zodat het automatisch naar niewbies verdwijnt. 


Verder wil ik een programmeerbaar filter onder Nieuwe Onderwerpen, waarmee ik bepaalde deelfora aan EN uit kan zetten.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> over de associale teringtakkeherrie op carnavalswagens.



Ik zeg 100V hoorntjes.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> slechts 10 dB meer.



Of dat 10dB niets is... Zeker als je al bijna geen dynamiek hebt door overstuurde versterkers.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Of dat 10dB niets is...



10 dB is voor het gehoor twee keer zo hard, in verhouding met een factor 10 aan toename in vermogen is dit inderdaad niet echt veel.

----------


## knorrepot

Excuses! Ik die dat ik gereageerd heb in het verkeerde topic!

----------


## Lars1986

Mijn excuses dat ik bij sommige mensen zo'n hoge irritatie op wek. Aan de andere kant ook erg laag en triest van hen. Ik lees nergens in de forum voorwaarden dat dit soort vragen niet mogen worden gesteld....

----------


## vasco

Lars1986, welkom op dit forum.

Natuurlijk mag je deze vragen op dit forum stellen ik denk alleen niet dat je een topic moet kapen wat niet over aanschaf gaat. Is niet zo netjes. Hier zijn al vele andere topics over gemaakt op dit forum, ook m.b.t. carnaval. De TS wil het hebben over het asociale karakter van de geluidssets die in gebruik zijn tijdens carnaval. Kun jij geen topic vinden waarin jij je vraag kwijt kan dat bij de mogelijke aanschaf van jullie past maak je een nieuw topic aan.

----------


## Hansound

> ik wil een automatisch filter op carnavalswagen, zodat het automatisch naar niewbies verdwijnt. 
> 
> 
> Verder wil ik een programmeerbaar filter onder Nieuwe Onderwerpen, waarmee ik bepaalde deelfora aan EN uit kan zetten.



Waarom lees je dit topic ?
Hoeft niet hoor....
Meyer Sound hoort toch niet op de carnavalswagen.... :Smile:

----------


## dj-inkognito

hoort niet nee....
maar als die gekken de kans krijgen zetten ze het er wel op!

----------


## mrVazil

> ik wil een automatisch filter op carnavalswagen, zodat het automatisch naar niewbies verdwijnt. 
> 
> 
> Verder wil ik een programmeerbaar filter onder Nieuwe Onderwerpen, waarmee ik bepaalde deelfora aan EN uit kan zetten.



+1

en tien tekens

----------


## Hansound

> hoort niet nee....
> maar als die gekken de kans krijgen zetten ze het er wel op!



Als er nou iemand een korte duidelijke uitleg geeft over geluidsdruk en de verschillen bij verschillende vermogens, dat 2 x zoveel vermogen helemaal niet zoveel harder is bijvoorbeeld, dan zouden de carnavalshuurders wellicht iets gerichter naar een set gaan zoeken,


 MAW Als je een set zoekt die heel hard gaat, lees dan eerst flink op dit forum en ga dan zoeken  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Waarom lees je dit topic ?
> Hoeft niet hoor....
> Meyer Sound hoort toch niet op de carnavalswagen....



.. staat in Live Forum. Totdat ze het Carvavalsdiscoplaybackshowkabaalknetterij-subforum aanmaken...

----------


## Hansound

:Wink:  knetterijforum....   er schieten me zo een paar merken te binnen....

----------


## Hitvision

Leuk wagentje gezien vandaag echt een prachtige wagen. 3 straten verder hoor je al dat er een mooie wagen aankomt. Even een setup (zo ver ik kon zien):

8x DB Technologies Arena 12 pro
4x DB Technologies Arena 15 pro
?x Subs onbekend maar genoeg om HMH te voorzien  :Smile: 
2x Master 15" tops (Ik dacht EL serie)

Ik vind het erg jammer. Het WAS ook echt een schitterende wagen maar de hoeveelheid aan geluid vind ik veel afbreuk doen. Natuurlijk mag je jezelf laten horen dat hoort er wel een beetje bij (ook al zijn niet alle medeforummers het hier mee eens) het is alleen jammer dat de bandjes die tussen de tocht lopen zo in een schaduw verwijnen. Geluid mag maar houd het beschaafd dat vind ik respectvol naar de bandjes die ook in weer en wind meelopen om er een mooie tocht van te maken. Zij willen ook gehoord worden en willen niet steeds in de schaduw staan.

Kortom Jammer!

----------


## SPS

Het is aan de organisatoren van een optocht om eisen te stellen en te handhaven.
Zij bepalen ook de volgorde in een optocht, en kunnen dus zorgen dat die kneiterwagen niet vlak bij een drumband rijdt.

Maar, ook vanuit gemeentewege zou best eens handhavend kunnen worden opgetreden. (Gebeurt hier en daar wel heb ik begrepen)

Dus........tja

Paul

----------


## frederic

Ik dacht al, waar blijven de carnavaltopics hier? Liggen de Nederlandse carnavalgangers dood in hun bed?  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-inkognito

die nederlanders zijn na 2 dagen al kapot gezopen.....

2the.     

hier in nederland slaat het oorspronkelijke carnaval volledig de plank mis,
het gaat hier echt alleen nog maar om dat er een zo hard mogelijke geluid geproduceert word met zo veel mogelijk apparatuur wat er op 1 wagen past.
kijk eens naar de prachtige optochten op dit moment in dusseldorf duitsland op tv bijvoorbeeld, het enige wat je daar aan hoort komen van een redelijke afstand is het blaascappel.... en zo hoort het,

op iedere wagen die je daar langs ziet komen staan snoepgooiende volwassen in tegen stelling tot hier in NL de comazuipende tieners met bier ipv snoep xD
ook kom ik op de wagens geen rare geluidssets tegen maar staat er maximaal zoon 2 topjes op een wagen lijkt me ook meer dan voldoende overigens,

snap niet dat ze in nederland geen standaart eis maken. je kut het doen met 4 dap toppen ( lekker oversturen klinkt het ook lekker hard  :Big Grin:  ) en zo staat dat voor iedereen.
niemand meer last van elkaar en na de carnaval geen dove kinderen.

Rick
de spelfouten in deze tekst dienen voor het vermaak van de lezer.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> die nederlanders zijn na 2 dagen al kapot gezopen.....



Jammer genoeg staan ze weer op om het jaar daarop weer aan de boemel te gaan en de rest van de wereld er mee lastig te vallen..........
Voor klussen tijdens Carnaval geld voor mij hetzelfde als dj's . OPZOUTEN bel een ander of betaal een 3 dubbele dagprijs misschien dat ik er dan over na wil denken (heel misschien).

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Jammer genoeg staan ze weer op om het jaar daarop weer aan de boemel te gaan en de rest van de wereld er mee lastig te vallen..........
> Voor klussen tijdens Carnaval geld voor mij hetzelfde als dj's . OPZOUTEN bel een ander of betaal een 3 dubbele dagprijs misschien dat ik er dan over na wil denken (heel misschien).



wat dacht je van gewoon de aanschafprijs, kans dat je na carnaval aan nieuw spul moet is 99%  xD

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik verhuur geen spullen los . Alleen met bediening maar in het geval van dj's en carnaval heb ik vast betere en interessantere klussen te doen . Of gewoon een dagje vrij is ook prima zolang ik maar niet dit soort muziek hoef te doen .

----------


## renevanh

> hier in nederland slaat het oorspronkelijke carnaval volledig de plank mis,
> het gaat hier echt alleen nog maar om dat er een zo hard mogelijke geluid geproduceert word met zo veel mogelijk apparatuur wat er op 1 wagen past.
> kijk eens naar de prachtige optochten op dit moment in dusseldorf duitsland op tv bijvoorbeeld, het enige wat je daar aan hoort komen van een redelijke afstand is het blaascappel.... en zo hoort het,
> 
> op iedere wagen die je daar langs ziet komen staan snoepgooiende volwassen in tegen stelling tot hier in NL de comazuipende tieners met bier ipv snoep xD
> ook kom ik op de wagens geen rare geluidssets tegen maar staat er maximaal zoon 2 topjes op een wagen lijkt me ook meer dan voldoende overigens,



De provincie Limburg, meer specifiek de optochten van o.a. Heerlen en Valkenburg, behoort ook tot Nederland.
Het gehos en gezuip in Noord-Brabant en Twente (en alle andere provincieen die carnaval proberen na te doen) heeft daar inderdaad helemaal NIKS mee te maken.

----------


## hardstyle

Weer een hoop kunnen kijken/doof worden tijdens de optochten.
Gezien: wagen met 12 X-18B en 8 X-12T
Eric audio setjes
System One audio 
DAS audio
Nexo
En jawel, zelfs Line array (is dan wel van JBL, maar dan nog:O) 

En dan kom ik aan met mijn bescheiden 2x K-115 en 2x Cubo 15 (Eminence Kappa Pro 15-lfa2)

----------


## RemcoPeters

Hardstyle, je vergeet te vertellen van de 100dB limiet  :Wink:  Er zijn diverse wagens bekeurd en op elke hoek stonden ze bijna te meten.

----------


## hardstyle

Ja, maar weet toevallig da tjij ook uit Nieuw-Dijk komt :Wink:  maar Idiaal (met die X-18B's en X-12T's) deden met controles op -20 dB uitsturen ofzo, zodat het goed was en daarna vol vermogen, toen ze weg waren. Niet echt zinvol in dat geval.

----------


## dr. dre

http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/1...als_F16__.html

Ik hou wel van een bak herrie, maar ik denk dat het tegenwoordig de spuigaten uitloopt.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Het gehos en gezuip in Noord-Brabant en Twente (en alle andere provincieen die carnaval proberen na te doen) heeft daar inderdaad helemaal NIKS mee te maken.



Een kleine nuancering lijkt me op zijn plaats: Ik ben zelf het afgelopen weekend druk bezig geweest met de carnaval, en heb onder andere het volgende gedaan:

Vrijdag: z.g.n. "kinderwagenoptocht", heerlijk ouderwets onzincarnaval
Zaterdag: Intocht stadsprins en carnavalsavond bij de muziekvereniging, gewoon een leuk feestje met de gebruikelijke carnavalsmuziek (samen met een collega uit de drumband gedraaid)
Zondag: "grote twentse carnavalsoptocht" gelopen met de muziekvereniging
Maandag: kinderoptocht gelopen met de muziekvereniging, na de hand de deurzakmiddag gedraaid (wederom met de collega van de drumband), 's nachts bij partycentrum Rouwhorst licht+geluid afgebroken.
Dinsdag: licht+truss+rigging afgebroken bij Rouwhorst.

Hier in Twente vieren we dus carnaval ja, en we houden ook wel van een beetje alcohol, maar om de hele regio weg te zetten als een stelletje zuipboeren gaat me toch iets te ver. Zo vieren ze in Enschede en Hengelo bijvoorbeeld nauwelijks carnaval, en komen mensen al jarenlang vanuit alle streken naar Oldenzaal om carnaval te vieren. Er zijn zeker zuipfeesten bij (onder andere Rouwhorst), waar dan ook nauwelijks carnavalsmuziek wordt gedraaid, en het vannacht zelfs uitliep op een hardcoreparty het laatste halve uur...
Van de andere kant bestaat het originele carnaval hier echt wel, onder andere de genoemde kinderwagenoptocht, maar ook de "Galo-avond" van www.stroat.nl en de activiteiten van de naaideuskes (met een bewoond huis als residentie) vallen in mijn ogen in het geheel niet onder de categorie "heeft NIKS meer met carnaval te maken".

Kom het zelf meemaken zou ik zo zeggen, ik durf te wedden dat het er in het zuiden precies zo aan toe gaat; ouderwets gezellig carnaval en de comazuipende jeugd naast elkaar.

On-topic: Het gaat hier wel heel hard ja, vannacht bij Rouwhorst in de zaal (verdeeld in tweeën): 
Set 1 per kant:
- 2 KS T-Sub met TA-4U
- 1 dB DVA S10
- 5 dB DVA T4 (groundstack bovenop de S10 en 1 staande T-Sub)

Set 2 per kant:
- 4 McCauley CSM88 (2 hoog 2 breed)
- 4 McCauley Monarc MLA-3 (groundstack bovenop de CSM's)
Voor zover ik heb kunnen zien was alles aangestuurd door McSquare's.

Tent per kant:
- 4 KS CW118 (2 hoog 2 breed)
- 4 KS CH1214 (2 hoog 2 breed gevlogen, volgens mij 2*60 en 2*90 graden)
- 3 EV SX300 (delaystack, gevlogen in truss in de nok, allemaal naast elkaar, eentje midden, de andere 2 aan de buitenkanten)
Alle KS kasten aangestuurd door CA-4U en/of TA-4U, EV weet ik niet.

Het ging overal belachelijk hard (ik was heel erg blij met mijn oordoppen), maar het publiek (de zuipers, inderdaad) vond het geweldig...


Alaaf, Daan


Voor alle duidelijkheid: ik kom uit Oldenzaal en heb daar ook bovenstaande carnavalsactiviteiten gedaan.

----------


## RayM

We kunnen hier lang en breed praten over carnaval en geluid, zolang de organisaties van optochten geen limieten opleggen aan het geluidsvolume komen we hier ieder jaar weer op terug.
Net als de eigenaren van feestzalen, de organisaties van feesttenten enz.
Ben 3 dagen onderweg geweest met en band, 2 zalen en 1 feesttent. Waarbij een dj de pauzes opvulde met een volume wat 8 db boven het mijne lag. In alle gevallen hadden ze een eigen set staan. En niemand die klaagt.....

Gisterenmiddag zag ik nog een oude omgebouwde lijnbus als carnavalswagen in mijn dorp.
16 (!) line array toppen op dak + 4 dubbel 18 subs.......

----------


## dexter

De carnaval waar ik een set heb geleverd hadden in het regelement staan dat je maximaal 4Kw aan geluid mee mocht nemen.
Ze weten dus echt niet dat 4Kw een ruim begrip is want er zit nogal wat verschil in SPL in hoorngeladen en bassreflex 4Kw systemen.
Ook tijdens oa de keuring heb ik meerdere wagens gezien waar veel meer dan 4Kw op een wagen stond, maar geen mens
van de organisatie die er wat van zei.

----------


## MusicXtra

> De carnaval waar ik een set heb geleverd hadden in het regelement staan dat je maximaal 4Kw aan geluid mee mocht nemen.



Leuk als je alleen maar FP10.000's in je racks hebt zitten. :Cool:

----------


## speakertech

En dan nu de grote vraag: Is alles heel gebleven, of moet er weer volop gereconed worden en eindtrappen hersteld.
Zelf ben ik een rol Gaffa kwijtgeraakt. Technisch gelukkig geen problemen.

Speakertech

----------


## frederic

> De carnaval waar ik een set heb geleverd hadden in het regelement staan dat je maximaal 4Kw aan geluid mee mocht nemen.
> Ze weten dus echt niet dat 4Kw een ruim begrip is want er zit nogal wat verschil in SPL in hoorngeladen en bassreflex 4Kw systemen.
> Ook tijdens oa de keuring heb ik meerdere wagens gezien waar veel meer dan 4Kw op een wagen stond, maar geen mens
> van de organisatie die er wat van zei.




O :Wink:  als het voor 4kw D&B of meyer spul is wordt dat lachen geblazen.

Weer een typisch reglement geschreven door een ambtenaar die de bal verstand heeft van PA. Bovendien hoe gaan ze dat controleren?

----------


## dexter

4Kw Meyer en D&B of 4Kw Dap maakt geen bal uit 4Kw is 4Kw, alleen het rendement cq gevoeligheid maakt het verschil.
Maar goed hier alles heel gebleven, had ook geen 4Kw bij me ging misschien iets minder hard dan andere wagens maar iedereen tevreden en we hadden een goed stukje geluid tov vele anderen.

----------


## frederic

> 4Kw Meyer en D&B of 4Kw Dap maakt geen bal uit 4Kw is 4Kw, *alleen het rendement* cq gevoeligheid maakt het verschil.
> Maar goed hier alles heel gebleven, had ook geen 4Kw bij me ging misschien iets minder hard dan andere wagens maar iedereen tevreden en we hadden een goed stukje geluid tov vele anderen.




Waarom denk je dat ik het vb can D&B en meyer aanhaal?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

moet zeggen dat het verder alom verder rustig was op dit forum omtrend die carnavals wagens!
het is ze toch duidelijk geworden dat ze  niet hier moeten zijn  :Big Grin:

----------


## dexter

@ Frederic: Ik snap niet helemaal waarom je elke keer D&B en Meyer aanhaalt?
Wil je daarmee zeggen dat bijvoorbeeld EAW of Martin audio niet met 4Kw hetzelfde geluid kan halen omdat er geen Meyer of D&B op staat?

In dat geval kun je kunt beter niet met namen of merken gooien, maar met andere termen zoals hoorn geladen of hybride kasten, 
Puur omdat het hierdoor komt dat iets met een bepaalt vermogen harder kan. 
Want ook Meyer en D&B hebben frontloaded kasten, welke net als alle andere merken 1W erin 97DB op 1M eruit net als bijvoorbeeld dap.

----------


## SPS

> moet zeggen dat het verder alom verder rustig was op dit forum omtrend die carnavals wagens!
> het is ze toch duidelijk geworden dat ze  niet hier moeten zijn



Komt door je filtertje?? :Smile:

----------


## Hitvision

@dexter: Even off-topic. Frederic bedoeld dit als voorbeeld. Als we alle merken moeten noemen die qua rendement hetzelfde voor elkaar krijgen moeten we ook de Alcons''l acoustic soundprojects etc. etc aanhalen. Warom altijd die kleine steekjes onderwater naar mensen die een voorliefde voor bepaalde merken hebben. Die heeft iedereen wel maar om er nu steeds op gewezen te worden vind ik erg flauw en ik hoop dan ook dit soort plaagstootjes voortaan gewoon achterwege gelaten kunnen worden.

Welk van de grote topmerken je ook kiest. Uit alles is een keurig geluid uit te halen. Uiteraard heeft iedereen zijn voorkeur maar dat neerbuigende naar andere merken mag wat mij betreft overboord.

@Mod: Wellicht een beetje of-topic maar wilde het wel even aanhalen omda tik er soms gewoon erg moe van wordt dat als een persoon merk X noemt direct een aantal forumers over zich heen krijgt.

On-topic: Wat mij betreft gooien ze een hele kar vol met line-arrays. Ik hoop dat de regelgeving goed wordt gehanteerd of vastgestelden ook wordt gehandhaaft en dat bouwers het in de gaten krijgen dat meer niet altijd beter is. Heb ook een wagen gezien met alleen maar gramafoongeluiden op een heel zacht niveau maar dit paste perfect in het thema van de wagen. Ook dan is je wagen 'af' maar dan zonder 120db.





> @ Frederic: Ik snap niet helemaal waarom je elke keer D&B en Meyer aanh?aanhaald
> Wil je daarmee zeggen dat bijvoorbeeld EAW of Martin audio niet met 4Kw hetzelfde geluid kan halen omdat er geen Meyer of D&B op staat?
> 
> In dat geval kun je kunt beter niet met namen of merken gooien, maar met andere termen zoals hoorn geladen of hybride kasten, 
> Puur omdat het hierdoor komt dat iets met een bepaalt vermogen harder kan. 
> Want ook Meyer en D&B hebben frontloaded kasten, welke net als alle andere merken 1W erin 97DB op 1M eruit net als bijvoorbeeld dap.

----------


## Timo Beckman

[QUOTE=Hitvision;578236]@dexter: Even off-topic. Frederic bedoeld dit als voorbeeld. Als we alle merken moeten noemen die qua rendement hetzelfde voor elkaar krijgen moeten we ook de Alcons''l acoustic soundprojects etc. etc aanhalen. Warom altijd die kleine steekjes onderwater naar mensen die een voorliefde voor bepaalde merken hebben. Die heeft iedereen wel maar om er nu steeds op gewezen te worden vind ik erg flauw en ik hoop dan ook dit soort plaagstootjes voortaan gewoon achterwege gelaten kunnen worden.

Welk van de grote topmerken je ook kiest. Uit alles is een keurig geluid uit te halen. Uiteraard heeft iedereen zijn voorkeur maar dat neerbuigende naar andere merken mag wat mij betreft overboord.

@Mod: Wellicht een beetje of-topic maar wilde het wel even aanhalen omda tik er soms gewoon erg moe van wordt dat als een persoon merk X noemt direct een aantal forumers over zich heen krijgt.

Ik kan me hier wel bij aansluiten :Smile:

----------


## frederic

> @ Frederic: Ik snap niet helemaal waarom je elke keer D&B en Meyer aanh?aanhaald
> Wil je daarmee zeggen dat bijvoorbeeld EAW of Martin audio niet met 4Kw hetzelfde geluid kan halen omdat er geen Meyer of D&B op staat?
> 
> In dat geval kun je kunt beter niet met namen of merken gooien, maar met andere termen zoals hoorn geladen of hybride kasten, 
> Puur omdat het hierdoor komt dat iets met een bepaalt vermogen harder kan. 
> Want ook Meyer en D&B hebben frontloaded kasten, welke net als alle andere merken 1W erin 97DB op 1M eruit net als bijvoorbeeld dap.



Blijkbaar snap je de clou ivm rendement niet.  :Confused: 
This te zeggen het rendement dat op papier staat, en wat in werklijkheid geleverd wordt.
Als die stad zegt max 4kw ipv zoveel DB, dan weet ze niet waar ze mee bezig is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik hoor over het algemeen liever een set van +4 kW die stationair staat te draaien dan een set met weinig vermogen die zwaar staat te clippen.
En wat bedoelen ze met 4 kW, het versterker vermogen, het speaker vermogen, het opgenomen vermogen?
En hoe willen ze dat controleren, alle versterkers bekijken, speakers openschroeven, opgenomen vermogen meten?
Probleem is weer dat dit soort regeltjes worden bedacht door mensen die niet door kennis worden gehinderd.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Probleem is weer dat dit soort regeltjes worden bedacht door mensen die niet door kennis worden gehinderd.



WTTRW

10 tekens sucks big time

----------


## dexter

Vandaar dat ik ook reageerde op het meyer en d&b verhaal omdat ook ik er moe van word dat er meteen met 
merken gegooit word.
Ook het 4Kw verhaal wat de organisatie heeft verzonnen raakt kant nog wal, maar in elk geval was er iets van
 een regel dat toch al probeerde om het enigsinds het lawaai in te perken. 
Nu nog een regel welke een maximale spl voorschrijft en ik en mogelijk ook anderen zijn helemaal blij.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Dan krijg je nog het gedoe en discussie over waar er gemeten moet gaan worden en wie het gaat betalen maar goed lang leven de democratie .
Over een jaar of 10/20 gebeurt er wat als we "mazzel" hebben . In de tussentijd is er een hele generatie stokdoof rond hun 30ste of 40ste .

----------


## Rolandino

overlast kan  niet beperkt worden meet het aantal KW wat men mag gebruiken.

Een set van 1KW met een hoger rendement geeft meer lawaai dan een set van 4KW met minder rendement.

Wattage is niet de faktor om een overlast te beoordelen

----------


## dexter

Klopt vandaar ook mijn eerdere uitleg over rendement.
@ Timo: Misschien al wel eerder dat ze doof zijn, ik ken mensen van in de 20 
en zelfs onder de 20 die al behoorlijk doof zijn door oa de wekelijkse stap 
avonden en gebonk en gesis in de auto's van stoere gasten.
Helaas maar waar...

----------


## hardstyle

Zet maar 4 kW aan 100V systeem op je wagentje en je hebt ook een hard (maar slecht klinkend) geluid.

----------


## Pino

ok: 4kW:
daar gaan we:

8 * WBin met goeie ouwe 18 GT200 van Beyma erin (2400 Watt)
4 * phillishave met elk 2 * JBL van 150 Watt (weet nimeer wel type het was)  (1200 watt)
2 * CP650 met 90° hoorn (300 watt)

totaal: 3900 watt = < 4 kW.

Iemand zin om uit te rekenen hoeveel dB zo'n oud hout setje produceert?

toch maar 4 kW he, en 't klinkt nog redelijk goed ook...

GROTE groeten,
Pino

----------


## showband

in delft een ouwe martin vierweg hoornset huren voor een prikkie en je doet met 4 KW een buitenfestival.
Kost nog eens minder ook.....

*edit* pino was me voor

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou er niet teveel over schrijven, als een bevoegd ambtenaar het leest wordt de grens omlaag gebracht naar 2 kW..... :Cool:

----------


## speakertech

> Zet maar 4 kW aan 100V systeem op je wagentje en je hebt ook een hard (maar slecht klinkend) geluid.



Dat vinden alle mensen die de ballen verstand hebben van 100 volt techniek. 
Dank zij 100 volt techniek is het mogelijk om geluidsinstallaties aan te leggen, die met een conventionele set niet eens uitvoerbaar zijn. Het frequentiebereik is aan de onderkant vaak beperkt, maar verder loopt het gewoon door tot 18KHz. Ook de vervorming ligt tegenwoordig meestal ver onder 1 procent. De twee knetterende hoornspeakers op een carnavalswagen zijn natuurlijk geen referentie. Vaak is het nog een gewoon laagohmig systeempje ook, dus techniek waarvan dat jij denkt dat die "stukken" beter is.
Zet achter een perfekte set een doerak met schreeuwerige MP3 opnames en hoon is uw deel.
Ik zou zeggen, probeer eens een sportevenement met een stuk of twaalf verspreide voetbalvelden te maken met subs en toppen, liefst ook nog in stereo en helemaal geequalized.  Na 25 meter kabel, ben je al de helft van je vermogen kwijt en als het al werkt heb je een onverstaanbare spraakkwaliteit, door dat er veel te veel lage tonen inzitten. De praktijk wijst uit dat veel lieden niet weten waar spraakverstaanbaarheid zit. Het moet vooral "vet" klinken. Remedie, de lage tonen fors terugschroeven. Wat is dan nog het verschil.
100 volt techniek in deskundige handen is prima om naar te luisteren.
Speakertech

----------


## SPS

@Speakertech............... als door een adder gebeten :Embarrassment: 
Paul

----------


## speakertech

> @Speakertech............... als door een adder gebeten
> Paul



Beetje wel ja, maar dat mag toch. Ik heb er een beetje een hekel aan als appels met peren worden vergeleken. Het zijn echt niet de mindere ***en, die naast conventioneel geluid, ook 100 volt in hun programma hebben. Zo had bijv Heuvelman, jaren geleden (vorige eeuw), wel zo'n ca 200 klankzuilen, allemaal 100 volt techniek.
Omdat het allemaal zo slecht zou zijn, hebben tegenwoordig de gerenommeerde merken, zoals EV, Dynacord, K+H en vele anderen zich op de 100 volt installatiemarkt gestort. Ze maken er ook nog eens veel winst mee, omdat de installatiemarkt gigantisch veel groter is als de entertainment sector. Oubollig is het ook al niet.
De grootste leverancier ter wereld van 100 volt en pro audio apparatuur is TOA in Japan.
Vaak wordt er een absolute bedrijfszekerheid vereist, inclusief noodvoeding en automatische omschakeling bij uitval van een component. Verbinding tussen diverse clusters gaat dan weer via ethernet of glasvezel etc.
En tja, het geluidswagentje van het buurthuis om oud papier op te halen, klinkt inderdaad voor geen meter, maar wat wil je met een china made 12 volt setje van nog geen 150 euro compleet.  Dezelfde kwaliteit krijg je ook met een "professionele" set van MC CRypt, Conrad, etc.
Zo.... dat moest er even uit.

Speakertech

----------


## djspeakertje

> WTTRW
> 
> 10 tekens sucks big time



Dan typ je die tien tekens toch gewoon in het wit? Doe ik ook altijd :Smile: 

Wat betekent WTTRW trouwens? een 5 sec google levert nog niks bijzonders op...


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Beetje wel ja, maar dat mag toch. Ik heb er een beetje een hekel aan als appels met peren worden vergeleken.



Onbekend maakt onbemind. :Wink:

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Dan typ je die tien tekens toch gewoon in het wit? Doe ik ook altijd
> 
> Wat betekent WTTRW trouwens? een 5 sec google levert nog niks bijzonders op...
> 
> 
> Daan



Welcome to the real world

----------


## djspeakertje

Kijk, weer wat geleerd :Smile: 


Daan

----------


## jans

+1 
Helemaal mee eens. ( hoewel somminge 100V "specialisten" het ook niet helemaal snappen: "jou trafo's gaan beneden 50Hz in verzadiging" ) lekker belangrijk

----------


## speakertech

> +1 
> Helemaal mee eens. ( hoewel somminge 100V "specialisten" het ook niet helemaal snappen: "jou trafo's gaan beneden 50Hz in verzadiging" ) lekker belangrijk



Ik weet niet op wiens bijdrage je reageert, maar 50 a 60 Hz is inderdaad wel de "onderkant" van het spectrum bij een 100 volt systeem. De beperking zit hem in de gebruikte trafo's. De versterkers zelf zitten niet veel anders in elkaar als een normale eindtrap. Soms maakt de uitgangstrafo nog deel uit van de versterkerschakeling, maar nog vaker niet.
De lage frequenties worden bij dergelijke systemen vaak nog teruggeregeld, omdat lage tonen niet bijdragen aan de verstaanbaarheid. 50Hz beukt niet, maar is voldoende voor een fatsoenlijke weergave van muziek. Lager kan wel, maar dan niet op max vermogen. Het zou hele grote en dure transformatoren vergen.
In luidsprekers die echt voor spraak bedoeld zijn, zoals luidsprekerhoorns, worden bewust kleinere trafo's ingebouwd. De meeste hoorns kunnen beneden 200 Hz nog maar weinig weergeven. En het heeft dan ook weinig zin om grote lijntrafo's toe te passen. Evenwel schuilt hier een adder onder het gras. Je moet er ook geen lage tonen naar toe sturen. Die helpen inderdaad de trafo in verzadiging. De versterker kan daardoor gaan vervormen of zelfs in protect gaan.
Gebrugde versterkers zonder trafo's kunnen gemakkelijk bij groot vermogen zeer lage frequenties afgeven. Bij vollast zullen voor de lage tonen de luidsprekers vrijwel een kortsluiting vormen, waardoor de versterker meestal in protect gaat.
De fabrikanten raden dan ook vrijwel allemaal aan om bij gebruik van luidsprekertransformatoren, hi-pass filters op de ingang of eventueel de uitgang toe te passen. Een filter dat 3 tot 6 dB per octaaf afvalt vanaf 300 Hz is meestal voldoende.
Speakertech.

Wordt al een aardig topic voor het techniekforum trouwens......

----------


## frederic

> Beetje wel ja, maar dat mag toch. Ik heb er een beetje een hekel aan als appels met peren worden vergeleken. Het zijn echt niet de mindere ***en, die naast conventioneel geluid, ook 100 volt in hun programma hebben. Zo had bijv Heuvelman, jaren geleden (vorige eeuw), wel zo'n ca 200 klankzuilen, allemaal 100 volt techniek.
> Omdat het allemaal zo slecht zou zijn, hebben tegenwoordig de gerenommeerde merken, zoals EV, Dynacord, K+H en vele anderen zich op de 100 volt installatiemarkt gestort. Ze maken er ook nog eens veel winst mee, omdat de installatiemarkt gigantisch veel groter is als de entertainment sector. Oubollig is het ook al niet.
> De grootste leverancier ter wereld van 100 volt en pro audio apparatuur is TOA in Japan.
> Vaak wordt er een absolute bedrijfszekerheid vereist, inclusief noodvoeding en automatische omschakeling bij uitval van een component. Verbinding tussen diverse clusters gaat dan weer via ethernet of glasvezel etc.
> En tja, het geluidswagentje van het buurthuis om oud papier op te halen, klinkt inderdaad voor geen meter, maar wat wil je met een china made 12 volt setje van nog geen 150 euro compleet. Dezelfde kwaliteit krijg je ook met een "professionele" set van MC CRypt, Conrad, etc.
> Zo.... dat moest er even uit.
> 
> Speakertech



Die 100v systemen mogen ze voor mijn part toch steken waar het altijd donker is.

----------


## speakertech

> Die 100v systemen mogen ze voor mijn part toch steken waar het altijd donker is.



Met even veel recht zeg ik dat ook tegen geluidsmensen die moedwillig bezig zijn met hun "kijk eens wat ik kan"-sets  het gehoor van de luisteraars te vernielen en bovendien hele volkswijken terroriseren met een geluidsdruk, die niets meer met creativiteit te maken heeft.  Wat zeg ik ? Creativiteit? Gewoon een kwestie van wat domme centen. Geef je er veel uit kun je erg hard, daar is niets creatiefs aan en heeft ook niets te maken met oordeelkundig gebruik! Een schuif opregelen kan de simpelste geluidsman! 100 meter onder de grond met die sets, wat zeg ik 500 meter.  :Mad: 
Beetje waardering voorhet werk , waar high-end systemen hopeloos falen, zou niet misstaan.

Speakertech

----------


## vasco

frederic wil vooral digitale spullen boven de grond zien, laat je niet zo opnaaien door dat soort mensen.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Met even veel recht zeg ik dat ook tegen geluidsmensen die moedwillig bezig zijn met hun "kijk eens wat ik kan"-sets het gehoor van de luisteraars te vernielen en bovendien hele volkswijken terroriseren met een geluidsdruk, die niets meer met creativiteit te maken heeft. Wat zeg ik ? Creativiteit? Gewoon een kwestie van wat domme centen. Geef je er veel uit kun je erg hard, daar is niets creatiefs aan en heeft ook niets te maken met oordeelkundig gebruik! Een schuif opregelen kan de simpelste geluidsman! 100 meter onder de grond met die sets, wat zeg ik 500 meter. 
> Beetje waardering voorhet werk , waar high-end systemen hopeloos falen, zou niet misstaan.
> 
> Speakertech



 :Smile:  de hoofdprijs gaat naar speakertech!!!!!!!
En idd laat je niet opfokken . Dat is (carnaval) het niet waard .

----------


## frederic

> frederic wil vooral digitale spullen boven de grond zien, laat je niet zo opnaaien door dat soort mensen.



Niks inhoudelijks te melden?

----------


## frederic

> Met even veel recht zeg ik dat ook tegen geluidsmensen die moedwillig bezig zijn met hun *"kijk eens wat ik kan"-sets*  het gehoor van de luisteraars te vernielen en bovendien hele volkswijken terroriseren met een geluidsdruk, die niets meer met creativiteit te maken heeft.  Wat zeg ik ? Creativiteit? Gewoon een kwestie van wat domme centen. Geef je er veel uit kun je erg hard, daar is niets creatiefs aan en heeft ook niets te maken met oordeelkundig gebruik! Een schuif opregelen kan de simpelste geluidsman! 100 meter onder de grond met die sets, wat zeg ik 500 meter. 
> Beetje waardering voorhet werk , waar high-end systemen hopeloos falen, zou niet misstaan.
> 
> Speakertech



Die mogen ze voor mij ook steken waar het altijd donker is.

----------


## MusicXtra

We zijn lekker bezig hier. :Confused:

----------


## jans

De opmerking komt van een zogenaamde 100V specialist in de installatiewereld, volgens mij op het forum niet aanwezig. Had een leuke discussie hierover met deze persoon die dacht nogal veel kennnis van zaken te hebben.

Je verhaal hierboven klopt als een bus.

Laat het hier bij, teveel off-topic

----------


## speakertech

> Had een leuke discussie hierover met deze persoon die dacht nogal veel kennnis van zaken te hebben.
> 
> Je verhaal hierboven klopt als een bus.
> 
> Laat het hier bij, teveel off-topic



Over wie heb je het nou? Wees daar nou eens duidelijk over.
Als het over mij gaat, zit je er behoorlijk naast. Ik heb een geluidstechnisch bedrijf, ontwerp 100 volt systemen, installeer  muzieksystemen in horeca etc. Daarnaast is er een verhuurtak, die indoor geluid doet, alleen geen grote concerten en bands. Voorts beschikken we over 100 volts verhuurinstallaties, met een groot aantal luidsprekers voor spraak, maar ook spraak/muziek, waarbij breedbandkasten worden gebruikt.
Alles wordt gerepareerd, aangepast en indien nodig en op klantenspecificatie gebouwd in eigen werkplaats. We zijn door diverse importeurs geautoriseerd om reparaties en wijzigingen aan te brengen, dus waar gaat het over?
Alles begon met mijn opmerking, dat 100 volt systemen per definitie niet inferieur zijn. Dat wordt beweerd door lieden die er de ballen verstand van hebben.  Het is  een heel andere tak van sport, die geluidstechnische oplossingen biedt, waaraan de duurste en krachtisgste geluidsset niet kan tippen, dan wel een volkomen onwerkbare situatie oplevert.
Nu we toch een beetje op de persoonlijke toer gaan, lijkt het me beter de discussie te stoppen.

Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

@Speakertecht; laat je niet zo opnaaien, de regelmatige bezoekers van dit forum weten echt wel dat je weet waar je het over hebt.
Het kaf wordt door heb vanzelf van het koren gescheiden. :Smile:

----------


## jans

> Over wie heb je het nou? Wees daar nou eens duidelijk over.
> Als het over mij gaat, zit je er behoorlijk naast. Ik heb een geluidstechnisch bedrijf, ontwerp 100 volt systemen, installeer muzieksystemen in horeca etc. Daarnaast is er een verhuurtak, die indoor geluid doet, alleen geen grote concerten en bands. Voorts beschikken we over 100 volts verhuurinstallaties, met een groot aantal luidsprekers voor spraak, maar ook spraak/muziek, waarbij breedbandkasten worden gebruikt.
> Alles wordt gerepareerd, aangepast en indien nodig en op klantenspecificatie gebouwd in eigen werkplaats. We zijn door diverse importeurs geautoriseerd om reparaties en wijzigingen aan te brengen, dus waar gaat het over?
> Alles begon met mijn opmerking, dat 100 volt systemen per definitie niet inferieur zijn. Dat wordt beweerd door lieden die er de ballen verstand van hebben. Het is een heel andere tak van sport, die geluidstechnische oplossingen biedt, waaraan de duurste en krachtisgste geluidsset niet kan tippen, dan wel een volkomen onwerkbare situatie oplevert.
> Nu we toch een beetje op de persoonlijke toer gaan, lijkt het me beter de discussie te stoppen.
> 
> Speakertech



Rustig, rustig, ik ben wel de laatste die persoonlijk wordt zonder dit expliciet te vermelden.

Volgens mij geef ik in mijn vorige post aan dat het iemand betreft die bij mijn weten NIET op dit forum aanwezig is.
Daarna meld ik dat je verhaal klopt als een bus.

Ik weet niet hoe je er bij komt dat ik jou hiermee bedoel, mocht ik die indruk gewekt hebben excusses daarvoor.
Ik waardeer je zelfs enorm en ben altijd weer blij dat ik niet de enige ben die 100V installaties op de juiste waarde weet te schatten.

----------


## audiosmurf

Even terug on topic,
Blijkbaar worden er veel carnavals en carnavalgroepen over dezelfde kam geschoren.Blijkbaar zijn we allemaal een bende bierzuipende lui die enkel kabaal maken en gehuurd materieel zoveel mogelijk willen beschadigen.Ik zit ook in een carnavalgroep en wij zijn overgegaan naar eigen materiaal wegens slechte ervaringen met geluidsfirma's die niets deftig kennen van audio.Op onze wagen hebben we ieder jaar ongeveer 10KW aan luidsprekers mee. Naar gelang van de omgeving passen we ook het volume aan ( tussen huizen of open veld). Onze maatstaf voor de muziekvolume is dat de voorste danser ook muziek heeft.Of die nu 50 of 100 meter voor de wagen danst(er is altijd een iets ouder lid die constant het volume aanpast).Al ons materiaal zit altijd in daarvoor voorziene plaatsen met een rooster voor waardoor er na ongeveer 10 jaar intensief gebruik nog altijd niets van enige confetti in de luidsprekers te vinden is.Verder wordt onze muziek ieder jaar afgesteld met de nodig randapparatuur ( 4 2x31 equalizers , processor ,...) en krijgt het een deftige voeding met een zwaardere generator (60 kva). Dus zeg maar niet zomaar lawaaimakers en bierzuipers tegen ons omdat er 1 in jouw dorp rondloopt die een gans anders idee heeft over carnaval die de rest.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

als je niets nuttigs te melden hebt doe het dan gewoon niet  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik was juist zo blij dat dit topic ver weg gezakt was. :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> Dus zeg maar niet zomaar lawaaimakers en bierzuipers tegen ons omdat er 1 in jouw dorp rondloopt die een gans anders idee heeft over carnaval die de rest.



Welkom audiosmurf,

Misschien moeten we dit in een andere context plaatsen gezien ervaringen van geluidsbedrijven, dit topic en steeds meer (wettelijke) regelgeving. Jij/jullie zijn schijnbaar één van de uitzonderingen op de regel. Natuurlijk zijn er overal in de wereld uitzonderingen en dat weten wij hier op het forum ook wel. Echter gaat dit topic niet over deze uitzonderingen.

Terug on topic, wij gaan het verder hebben over al die andere carnavalsverenigingen.
of zoals MusicXtra aangeeft dit topic weer lekker laten wegzakken naar de bodem van dit forum  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

